# Excitedness!!! My Rat Skyscraper is coming!



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Yay!! My Rat Skyscraper R-695 just shipped!!! I got an email saying that they wouldn't be shipping it for two weeks because they were backordered, but then not even two hours later I get an email saying it has shipped! Hoorah!

Quick question: How long do they usually take to ship? Does anyone know? I like in Oklahoma.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

They did that to me, once, too. *g*

Well, they are in PA. I got one to Miami, FL in about 4 days, and one here in Cincinnati, OH in 3.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

It should arrive in less then 5days...... Worst case senario 2weeks is the most ive ever heard of inside the united states!


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got some fleece, and I'd like to make fleece ropes in place of the ramps to help out with cleaning and make the cage more interesting. Does anyone know how long the ramps are in an R-695?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Um nah you should probably just buy the fabric and make stuff after you get the cage... I wouldnt put ropes in place of a ramp anyways because truthfully ramps are easier then ropes... ropes are harder to climb then a ramp..

If your worried about the ramps not being good on ratty feet just attach the fleece onto the ramp... lol I make wooden ramps that seems to be alot easier on rat feet then anything ive ever seen. 

Bumblefoot comes from sitting in a puddle of pee or an un sanitary area... not from bars and such... rats feet are made to withstand wire bars and other things that would be impossible for a human!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Parrot ladders work well for ratties, you can get them in multiple colors and they are (in theory atleast) pet-safe. I also have an acrylic ladder that was intended to wear down bird claws/beaks, hopefully it will work for rattie talons ;-) You could also use fiddle sticks, instead of curving the 'sheet o sticks' into a hut leave it flat and attach one side to shelf. My ratties don't always use the ramps either, they use a combo of hammocks, daring leaps and wall climbing to get where they want.

That said, ramps really aren't much of a concern with foot or comfort issues because rats don't (usually) spend a lot of time on the ramps.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

MY rats enjoy taking the ladder to each level rather than climbing the walls its much faster ad maybe more comfortable... My rats are weird tho they sometimes sleep hanging from the walls of the cage lol..


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

It's here!!!! *happy dances*


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

pics of it decorated are a must.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

yay!!!! what do u need to get now??? Lets make it a goal to get EEEEvvvverything u need for em so they come into a fun loving home!


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

lol.  Now I need to get my hubby to help me rearrange our apartment so we can make space so we can set up the cage.  Stupid finals! No time! And I really want to get the cage up and decorated and ready because a shelter near where I live has 3 baby females and 5 baby males. I really want to adopt some of them (still not sure which sex) and I'm afraid they're going to be gone before we get everything set up!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

if i could i would come over and rearange for ya but sorry i cant =(..

ne ways i think i can give u some words of encouragement!!!

I think whichever sex u pick the animals will appreciate being saved... 

MALES! Domninant , mark with liquids more, males will also wrestle over dominance more... Males tend to be larger and cannot be already pregnant when u buy him!

FEMALES! Easy to litter train, fast, smaller than males, hyper more energetic than males, runs a risk of comming into your home prego.



All rats personalities will be different not depending totally on gender!


Hope this helps u decide which gender u want. there isnt one gender thats better. the differences are the same as humans!


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Have decided on gender!  Both.

One female, and two neutered males. A vet in our area will neuter them for $40 apiece, and then I'll get the female spayed ($95) after Christmas with Christmas money.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

make sure they dont go around eachother till after the operation!!! 

well getting them neutered is a great idea im gonna go get 100dollars for my two young boys! so they can flirt u kno?


----------

